
Ten Years of Turning Documents into Data: A Q&A with DocumentCloud - danso
https://knightfoundation.org/articles/10-years-of-turning-documents-into-data-a-q-a-with-documentcloud
======
GWSchulz
I was an early user at the Center for Investigative Reporting. First learned
about it at a NICAR conference in Arizona. Still use it to organize and
showcase documents and records.

